# Suse 10.2 installieren, kann image nicht finden



## MatthiasRedmann (10. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Ihr habt sicherlich schon das Problem mit dem ASUS Bord P5B (oder andere) und Linux gehört! Erkennt die IDE Laufwerke nicht. Also hab ich ein externes Laufwerk drangehangen und er erkennt es!
Jetzt will ich meine Suse 10.2Alpha (auf DVD) installieren und er sagt mir "kann CD image nicht finden"!
Was sagt Ihr dazu?
Muss ich das Quellverzeichnis ändern (/boot/root/)?
Will er eine CD und keine DVD?

Danke


----------



## Anime-Otaku (10. November 2006)

MatthiasRedmann hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ihr habt sicherlich schon das Problem mit dem ASUS Bord P5B (oder andere) und Linux gehört! Erkennt die IDE Laufwerke nicht.


äh ...nein hab ich noch nicht gehört. 



> Jetzt will ich meine Suse 10.2Alpha (auf DVD) installieren und er sagt mir "kann CD image nicht finden"!
> Was sagt Ihr dazu?


Warum benutzt du die alpha und nicht die beta oder gar die stable 10.1?

"Image" bedeutet Abbild, d.h. wahrscheinlich will er ein ISO oder vielleicht img o.ä. haben


----------



## MatthiasRedmann (10. November 2006)

Ja 10.1 wäre besser, hatte jetzt nur diese da!
Das beim installieren das image/ISO verlangt wird schien mir spanisch!
Der will doch eine DVD mit Inhalt (Du weißt was ich meine)

Du meinst die ISO draufbrennen und dann gehts? Das gibts doch nicht?


----------

